# The "Parkhurst Mod" DaYan+mf8+LanLan? see for yourself



## TheManInBlack (Mar 25, 2011)

*How the "Parkhurst Mod" was invented *


A couple days ago I received my new DaYan+mf8 and was displeased. The outer layers were amazing and the inner layers were terrible. I threw the cube in with the rest of my cubes and continued shopping for another 4x4x4, pissed about how much money I had just wasted.

Everything changed when my cat knocked it off my desk,(FYI it exploded into a million pieces) After finding all the pieces i examined the core, and to my surprise it looked really weird. After deciding the tension was set to low I decided to loosen it "Tightening it wouldn’t have helped" i started with the large black caps and to my surprise it just flopped right off. After removing all these caps it revealed the 2x2x2 core used in east sheens and such. This was quite interesting to me, 

I decided to pop some silicone in it, but that only made it worse. Then an idea popped into my head. How about I use my Broken LanLan. I popped the edges of the LanLan into the DaYan+mf8 and noticed very little improvement. My next step was to shave the corners defections off. Once achieved i still noticed that that didn’t have much to say. I was thing to my-self (Why is this core so crappy?) Then I stared at the screw&springs on the LanLan and a big smile crept into my face 

I replaced the DaYan+mf8 screws and voila, perfection at its best. Once I put the cube together I gave it a couple twist, a smile could easily be seen as i was twisting the middle layer. In fact I went to show my grandma, only to have it shatter into a million pieces. 

I put it back together and tightened the screw and springs intensively and now, if you will believe me. I have experienced no pops what so ever, great movement, unbeatable quality. corner cutting crazyness 

_*Read Below for instructions about the mod.
*_

*Steps One*: Completely disassemble your cube and remove the black caps, these caps must be removed for easy access to the internals 

*Step Two*: Once you have the inside core, disassemble that as well, (Its just like any other speed 2x2x2) 

*Step Three*: Remove the screws and springs from the LanLan and transfer it to your DaYan+mf8

*Step Four*: Take the corners (From the 2x2x2 looking core) and take of any imperfections. This is a key step as the corner pieces are pretty rough

*Step Five*: Remove the edge pieces that came with your 4x4x4, (They are crap) and replace them with the LanLan's.

*Step Six*: reassemble your cube.

*TIPS 
*
Really tighten your cube and make adjustments from there, popping will be eliminated and your new AMAZING 4x4x4 will be complete with even turning capabilities. Enjoy and post a vid showing your new modified 4x4x4, which will most likely be your "Main" speedcube when it comes to the 4x4x4. 


PLEASE PAY RESPECT TO ME, if you decide to post your mod video please use my name 

"The Parkhurst Mod"

but the new cube name will be 

*DaYan+mf8+LanLan *

enjoy your new speedcube, You wont be dissapointed, 


(I "The Man In Black" or AKA Zackery Parkhurst is not responsible for any damadge caused to your cube, Do this mod at your own expense)

Please make videos about this as i am eager to hear your reactions, Thanks.


----------



## JianhanC (Mar 25, 2011)

Can we have a video demo of it? It'll be more convicing.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Mar 25, 2011)

JianhanC said:


> Can we have a video demo of it? It'll be more convicing.


 
Yes a video of the Parkhurst mod is being developed right now, just gotta get done with school first. since im in 11th grade ill be off earlier than most kids since I am ahead in credits. What would you like to see in the video the core pieces? The core? what convincing elements would you like to see.


----------



## DavidWoner (Mar 25, 2011)

While this could be an improvement, you should know it will be difficult for people to take you seriously when you admit to instantly throwing a new cube aside without even trying to break it in.



TheManInBlack said:


> A couple days ago I received my new DaYan+mf8 and was displeased. The outer layers were amazing and the inner layers were terrible. I threw the cube in with the rest of my cubes and continued shopping for another 4x4x4, pissed about how much money I had just wasted.


 
I don't even own a dayan+mf8 and I know that it needs to be broken in.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Mar 25, 2011)

DavidWoner said:


> While this could be an improvement, you should know it will be difficult for people to take you seriously when you admit to instantly throwing a new cube aside without even trying to break it in.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even own a dayan+mf8 and I know that it needs to be broken in.



The main problem i found with this cube was the screw and the springs, it cause a weird friction when you twisted it, causing the middle layers to feel "Slower" than the outer layers. Breaking it in is a possiblity, but with the terrible springs and screw used you are still going to have that problem for a while. Also popping occurs less because of the improved screw spring mech. Also scraping away excess will prolong the life of your cube.

All in all if you have the materials I would recommend the "Parkhurst" Mod. This cube is flipping amazing now, it feels like a DaYan Guhong in my hands


----------



## RyanReese09 (Mar 25, 2011)

As said earlier, a video will be nice . Especially one of it turning.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Mar 25, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> As said earlier, a video will be nice . Especially one of it turning.



Yeah i know, Im working on it, just wanted to post a tutorial on how to do it if people were impatient and could not wait on the video. should be uploaded sometime today so keep a keen eye on this post if your interested


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 25, 2011)

Silicone made your cube worse? I find that unlikely. There may not have been much improvement but you saying your cube got worse made me a little skeptical from the start. Hit the inner core with Lubix. The Dayans biggest advantage as a 4x4 is it's inner layers.


----------



## andrewgk (Mar 26, 2011)

Or you can go straight for an xcube.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Mar 26, 2011)

Wow, this might be worth trying out if it wasn't for your inability to make the cube perform well without doing this.

I disassembled fully, slightly sanded imperfections and reassembled while lubing.
It was amazing without even having to break it in.


----------



## Jungleterrain (Mar 26, 2011)

I just want a video of the results  "If it doesn't cut corners at 45 degrees, it's not a good cube." Obviously not, but I'm curious for this mod.


----------



## TheManInBlack (Mar 28, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> Silicone made your cube worse? I find that unlikely. There may not have been much improvement but you saying your cube got worse made me a little skeptical from the start. Hit the inner core with Lubix. The Dayans biggest advantage as a 4x4 is it's inner layers.



Lol, Yeah i didn't note any significant change when i first put silicone in the 2x2x2 core thing, it just felt groggy. After further inspection i noticed that the screw and springs were catching on the plastic center caps and figured thats where the problem was.(Tensioning did not change much) This problem most likely led to popping&locking issues. Once they were replaced with the LanLan screw and springs the center cap did not catch on the screw and springs and lubricating it with silicone had a much better effect. 

Also replacing the edges improved the core turning ability and shaving the corners like that of a V-cube 5 mod improved turning all in all. The middle layer turns like butter, so do the outside layer. I ran into some problems getting the videos up so wait another day or two


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 28, 2011)

Lube the screws with Lubix. I never had to my Dayan never had that problem. Either way X-Cube>Dayan


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Mar 28, 2011)

freshcuber said:


> I never had to my Dayan never had that problem.


 
I lol'd. This post is going in my signature.


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 4, 2011)

Sorry for the bump, but I know I would get even more trolling if I created a whole new thread for this.

I just made a video tutorial for this mod. It works amazing!


----------



## Pandadudex96 (Sep 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> Sorry for the bump, but I know I would get even more trolling if I created a whole new thread for this.
> 
> I just made a video tutorial for this mod. It works amazing!



i don't think loosening the shells is good because it would get really fragile and will break really fast... all the tensions should come from the core


----------



## collinbxyz (Sep 4, 2011)

Pandadudex96 said:


> i don't think loosening the shells is good because it would get really fragile and will break really fast... all the tensions should come from the core


 
I loosened the shells 1/8 of a turn looser from the tightest it can be. Any looser and it pops. But its fine like this


----------



## aminayuko (Sep 4, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> I loosened the shells 1/8 of a turn looser from the tightest it can be. Any looser and it pops. But its fine like this


i have actually seen problems with just loosening the shell screws. they sometimes continue loosening on their own and the threads become uneven.


----------



## Vinny (Sep 4, 2011)

To make my DaYan 4x4 fast I actually had to replace the inner core with my extra C4U core because the core I got with my cube had an arm that was too long. I just tensioned the inner core and lubix'ed it, then I just put a lot of lubix in the actual cube once it was assembled and the cube is amazing now.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 5, 2011)

err, this mod is basically the same as cutting the springs that a lot of people have been doing for a while. It's nothing new, not even as an application on the DY/mf8 4x4, as most people would've thought of it when first disassembling it.

I know this thread is posted 5 months ago, but it's still not a new discovery even then.


----------



## Alex97 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can this mod be good?


----------



## insane569 (Mar 30, 2012)

Alex97 said:


> Can this mod be good?


 
Not exactly sure but the guy who posted it is banned. So try it at your own risk. Becarful if you try it.


----------



## Alex97 (Mar 30, 2012)

What is so hard to put 8 edges?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFqWxq5Tt_Q&feature=channel
This is a dayan mf8 with lanlan edges.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 30, 2012)

insane569 said:


> Not exactly sure but the guy who posted it is banned. So try it at your own risk. Becarful if you try it.


 
I don't think being banned has anything to do with the mod. Go ahead and try it.


----------



## pdilla (Mar 30, 2012)

The mod is good. I currently have this done and the middle layers are noticeably smoother and more 'solid' feeling. It's corner cutting increase is minor, but is still positive. I would say that the increased solidity of the feel is worth it on its own.


----------

